# Bait Shops around Cowan Lake



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Plan on heading down to Cowan lake to take my younger brother out for some fishing this weekend. Have never been to Cowan before but I figured with the holiday weekend coming up, it would be better then taken him to CC since he is only 6 with what im sure will be a mad house with pleasure boaters. My question is where can I get some minnows at down around there. I will be coming from Lebanon after picking him up. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

Linebacker43


----------



## Chris.S (Dec 27, 2012)

I you're coming from Lebanon you'll past the Fishing Pole on your way to the lake, there is also a Marina at the lake that sells minnows.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

#3 for Fishing Pole.


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

linebacker43, there are several bait shops in and around Cowan Lake State Park. The Fishing Pole, as mentioned below is located off of St. Rt. 350 and is usually one of my first options. There's also the South Shore Marina which is inside the Park and accessible from the St. Rt. 730 entrance. Trulla's Bait shop is further down St. Rt. 350 about two to three miles east of the intersection of 350 and 730, I prefer Trulla's simply because it's closest to my house and I think they have a more extensive inventory of live baits. Feel free to PM with any questions.

FWF


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

first of all thanks for the post linebacker, I was wondering the same thing this week? I am planning on trying out Cowan this weekend also, although I am sure all the lakes will be crowded. I was wondering if any of the guys who fish there often know if the Crappie are still biting well? or have any tips? thanks ahead of time


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys! Ill post a report this weekend sometime. If any of you are out that way Friday or Saturday ill be in a green flat bottom bass tracker with a little guy with me. Stop by and say hello!!

Linebacker43


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Montagc I plan on being there either Sunday or Monday, depending on what day my Grandson wants to go down to Kentucky and fish some trout streams down there. I will be in a old 14ft blue tri haul boat so if anyone sees me please dont point and laugh! lol well thats ok I have broad shoulders I can take it!


----------

